# temporary spousal visa - 2years/cohabitation requirements?



## deliciousbread (May 16, 2020)

Hey all, sorry if this is common knowledge or if I'm asking this in the wrong place, but I've been searching for a solid answer for this for weeks and I've seen so much contradictory information. I've tried searching the forum but again, haven't found a solid answer.

As a South African citizen, I just want to know if you need to prove 2 years of being in a relationship in order to apply for temporary spousal residence, or if that only applies to (unmarried) life-partner couples.

Similarly, is proof of cohabitation and shared finances necessary for spouses, or (again) is that only for life partners

Thanks in advance


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

this is what I came up with:

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative-visa-content.html

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative.html

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/spouse.html

Be advised if you go the temporary relative ( spouse) route your spouse will not be able to work, nor get a RSA drivers license, and may not even be able to change money at the airport....and you will have to prove you can support your spouse.

This site explains a bit more, I think you need to try to get the Spousal visa in terms of section 11(6)(b) that has a work endorsement:

https://eisenberg.co.za/services/immigration-services/spousal-visas/


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

B.C.T. said:


> this is what I came up with:
> 
> https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative-visa-content.html
> 
> ...



Correction. With a relatives visa you can get a driver's license, open a bank account, change money at the airport and at a bank. This applies to relatives visas for spouses and other relatives too.


----------



## deliciousbread (May 16, 2020)

Thanks so much you two


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

terryZW said:


> Correction. With a relatives visa you can get a driver's license, open a bank account, change money at the airport and at a bank. This applies to relatives visas for spouses and other relatives too.


Oh yah? So why don't they let me?

I tried 2x for a drivers license in Mpumalanga. I was told the second time if my visa allowed work they would let me...but not with my relatives Visa.

I was denied at OR Tambo to change money from the non bank money changers...have not tried in a bank itself. I used to be able to change money with my spouse present at OR Tambo, but then in 2019 that became a problem. (I was told it was "new regulations...")

The issue stems from the type of Relatives visa I have, not every Consulate abroad offers the 11(6) visa...in fact the Washington D.C. does not even offer this, and I had no idea just how limiting this regular Relatives visa would be...

here is the site you get to from the D.C. Consulate, note only offered is the relatives visa:

http://www.southafrica-usa.net/homeaffairs/trp.htm

At the time, because I came in on a tourist visa, and originated in the U.S.A., I was required to travel back to the U.S.A., and was limited by their offerings ( not that I knew any better). (There was a court case on this filed by others, and when they re-open VFS for new applications, I would hope people here could change from a tourist visa to a better visa, whenever they implament that ruling of course).


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

deliciousbread said:


> Thanks so much you two


You're welcome. It seems that in order to get the right to work 11(6) you need to get a simple relatives visa, and then change over...

"Visitor's visa section 11(6) in ONLY issued to a Spouse of a South African citizen or permanent residence holder who is in possession of a Relative's visa. Such person must apply for a Visitor's visa section 11(6) to allow him or her to work, study or conduct business. It cannot be issued to any other dependent person (brother, sister, mother, father, etc)."

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/visitor-visa-11.html

AFAIK there is no requirement to be married for any amount of time, but I am not a lawyer. I can only speak to my experiences.


----------

